# Fenster/JDialog fixieren



## Infostudent (2. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es Methoden, mit denen ich ein JFrame bzw. JDialog "fixieren" kann, das heißt, dass 1.) die Größe der Componente und 2.) seine Position vom Benutzer nicht geändert werden können? Hab auf die Schnelle nichts Gescheites gefunden.


Grüße,
Infostudent.


----------



## Drake (2. Nov 2007)

zu 1tens ja gibt, aber da ich auf die schnelle tippe kann ich sie unglücklicher Weise nicht mehr hier rein quetschen.
zu 2tens, warum?


----------



## Infostudent (2. Nov 2007)

zu 1.) Wie lautet die Methode?

zu 2.) Eigentlich nur interessehalber (warum sollte man bspw. ein JDialog im JFrame herumschieben können?)


Gruß,
Infostudent.


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2007)

1) Minimale und Maximale Größe gleich setzen
2) Keine Ahnung. Den Event-Handler von Window überschreiben bringt nichts, da die Titelleiste des Fensters
noch "näher" am OS ist. Und das Bewegen eines Fensters macht oft durchaus Sinn, wenn man z.B. die Daten
in einer darunter liegenden Tabelle etc. sehen möchte. Anders ausgedrückt, ist das ein "Feature", für das ich
keine Zeit verschwenden würde.


----------



## Beni (2. Nov 2007)

1) setResizable( false )
2) zum Glück nicht... (aber ganz böse Leute könnten mal folgendes versuchen: einen ComponentListener an den Dialog ansetzen, und die Position des Dialoges ändern, sobald der Listener anspricht)


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1) setResizable( false )
> 2) zum Glück nicht... (aber ganz böse Leute könnten mal folgendes versuchen: einen ComponentListener an den Dialog ansetzen, und die Position des Dialoges ändern, sobald der Listener anspricht)


Mit Animation und Soundeffekt, wie ein Gummiband.


----------



## Infostudent (2. Nov 2007)

OK, danke euch.


----------

